# The Cabinet of Dr. Caligary



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

If anyone is interested, here is my own music (piano solo) I wrote for the silent movie _The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari_. I used a public domain copy to do it. The most difficult was to synchronize sound and image. Sorry, I translated the titles into Spanish.

The whole score is here: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/240911/CALIGARI_COMPLETO.pdf

THE MOVIE: 




From the music I extracted two suites (different from the original, more dynamic):

SUITE I: 




SUITE II:


----------

